# First "Official" Training Day



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

And the pictures are where?

I am so glad you had such a wonderful training day. Did the lady you met, and you make plans to meet again and train together? That would be fun.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is great! Training with wonderful people is the best part of training. I ma gald that you had success the first time there. I look forward to hear more about your training adventures.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm glad you had such a great day of it, Ann! Good for Gabby! I'm sure she will be getting her JH soon enough<:

(I don't envy you being out in that heat though - egad!)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what a great day! I just know Gabby Goo will take to this stuff right away, it's just in her!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like an awesome training day


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yay for them huntin' dogs!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Good Girl Gabby Goo!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Great Day for Gabby sounds like she got a lot out of it. When does she get to go again.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Barb I think you are right... it is "in" her. She amazes me with how much she gets it. Gabby is so much fun to work with. In ANY venue. 

I doubt I can work with the nice lady... she is MUCH further along than I am. Her dog is running Master, may have at least one MH on already. It was nice to get some of her wisdom. She does train with the man we went to on our way up north. I may go out and watch their training sessions next week or at least one of them. Too advanced for me but I am sure I can learn something by watching. 

Here are some of Quinn's pictures:
Quinnie waiting her turn trying to be quiet









Quinn retrieving with a duck:









Quinn in the cover. This is where Gabby needed help the second time. You can see it is pretty good cover but a short mark. 









Here are the water blinds:


















Here is Quinn in the water, you can see it is green, and weedy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great photos! The water everywhere is like that....ewwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

There was one dog there a younger golden, and not to be snobbish or anything this was a 'show' golden. The gentleman there had one dog he couldn't do water with, as it was showing the next day. Anyway this poor dog wanted NOTHING to do with the water. I was hoping it was not the dog he was hunt testing the next day either. It would not go in. So they took it to another part of the bank to see if it would go in from there, took some serious coaxing but it got wet. When it came out of the water... it was black! I was so glad we did not work from that spot. 

Both Gabby and Quinn had a bath on Sat PM. They were pretty stinky from that pond.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

> I doubt I can work with the nice lady... she is MUCH further along than I am.


That is *exactly* who you want to work with. Since she volunteered her help she might not mind helping you along. Just about everyone can use training partners. You don't advance by hanging around those in the same level. You should be training for Masters anyway to run Senior.
Old saying in golf "Amateurs teach Amateurs to be amateurs,Pros teach amateurs to be Pros.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

couldn't have said it better!

Beautiful pictures, thanks for posting them!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Radarsdad said:


> That is *exactly* who you want to work with. Since she volunteered her help she might not mind helping you along. Just about everyone can use training partners. You don't advance by hanging around those in the same level. You should be training for Masters anyway to run Senior.
> Old saying in golf "Amateurs teach Amateurs to be amateurs,Pros teach amateurs to be Pros.


However she trains with a group of MH folk and some who field trial. She does this 2 days a week. I plan to go watch, but I need a 'group' "closer" to my level or a mix of young and experienced. The local lady who helps us with some skills, is part of that group too. 

There was a group a friend was going to see if she could get me in. Alas it did not work out. I would love to find one. Not only do I need more of this work with Gabby but our Quinn REALLY needs it. You can not simulate the environment when you are not in it. Quinn is no dummy. If she could do it more than once a month, she might get quieter. Right now her love for the game/exuberance can not be contained. 

One thing the lady did suggest... was to let Darrin take Quinn for a little while. Part of me says "no way". That is the part of me that can not relinquish one of my dogs to another person for a length of time. Also the cost needs to be considered.. However another part of me thinks.. if it were not too long... it might be a good idea.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I would hang around them as much as possible. Depending on the difficulty of their Master setups I would be running those. I ran Gunner (4 mos. old) on two legs of a Master triple. They were difficult Senior and not so difficult Master if you get my drift. But I went into it to teach the marks not to test and with the goal of him succeeding and learning he can do it. I used one mark to teach the other two. It was a training day I went there to train not test to see if he could do it. I have done that before when I first started training. Now I save testing for TEST DAY. I try to look at the setups in the field and try apply "How can I use this to teach something he needs and what does he need to learn from this." and go from there. I tell the throwers in the field what I want and go for it.
Hope this makes sense.


----------

